# Hi from Plymouth



## 21windows (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Guys
Just thought we would introduce ourselves to you all.
Just stumbled across this site and it looks fantastic and a great source of info.

We are Graham & Amanda. A couple in our mid to late 40's (well Amanda is mid and I'm late). We have 4 grown up children with the youngest due to start Uni next September.
We have for many years owned and restored VW's including many Splitty's and bays, and have spent all our holidays and lots of weekends touring the UK in them.
For the past couple of years we have been foster carers  which has tied us down a bit more than we would have liked so we have made some life changing decisions.
Next year we are planning on selling everything (the house, the cars, the furniture etc), pay off all our loans and debts, but a big motor home and tour the world.

If anyone would like to offer any helpful hints and tips then we are keen to find out as much as we can.

I'm sure I will be putting up lots of questions and posting over the coming months.

Take care all

Graham & Amanda


----------



## bmb1uk (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome,wish you all the luck, for your future travels,hope you keep in touch, from whereever you go BAZ.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the site, I am sure you will have a lot of qustions to ask and us wildies like a chalenge. We wish you well in your planning for your world tour but please be absolutly sure you want to give up everything that you have.

John
(Guernsey Donkey)

Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 8, 2009)

Welcome 21 windows,im in Paignton,your doing what we are in 5 years time.Getting out of the rat race.Cant bloody wait.We are a bit younger than you guys im 38 and the wife is 42,i dont think you will look back,good luck to you.


----------



## hogan (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi and welcome 
we are from Bideford but kept out boat at sutton for years.So spent more time in Plymouth than at home.
We sold up 7 years ago wish we did it sooner.Go for it.
Best thing we ever did.
Good Luck.


----------



## 21windows (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

We haven't entered into the decision lightly to sell up. But reading all the great comments, we are even more convinced that it is what we want to do.
I could get on my soap box here and preach about why we are doing it, but I'll save that for another time.


----------



## biggirafe (Oct 9, 2009)

21windows said:


> Next year we are planning on selling everything (the house, the cars, the furniture etc), pay off all our loans and debts, but a big motor home and tour the world.



Hi and welcome, Nicole and Mark here, we have just bought ourselves a Swift Kontiki with similar plans, next year we will be selling everything and touring Europe for about 1 year. 

I am a very stressed 15 year old IT manager who has been advised for health reasons to start to take things easier. A year off to fulfill a dream we both have is the first part.

If you need any help planning or just someone to chat with who has a similar mad dream please get in touch. 

Don't let anyone put you off, if you do one day you will regret not doing it.

Mark n Nicole


----------



## sagart (Oct 9, 2009)

21windows said:


> Hi Guys
> Just thought we would introduce ourselves to you all.
> Just stumbled across this site and it looks fantastic and a great source of info.
> 
> We are Graham & Amanda. A couple in our mid to late 40's (well Amanda is mid and I'm late). We have 4 grown up children with the youngest due to start Uni next September.



Hi from Skye! Actually I was born in Plymouth /St.Budeaux/Wyndham Square/ before being returned to Scotland...do you know North Corner? That was my family's real stamping ground....good to hear from you, the site is a fantastic help


----------



## Nosha (Oct 9, 2009)

We were down at Slapton Sands in August, took the new motorbike on a trailer so we could see the bits we couldn't get to in the m/h, second trip out was to Plymouth. Bought some Kevlar lined jeans from J&S and then rode down to the harbour area, fish & chips op' Edinburgh Wool Mill shop... lovely!

Good luck, enjoy England; there's loads to see!!


----------



## Proff (Oct 9, 2009)

Nosha said:


> We were down at Slapton Sands in August, took the new motorbike on a trailer so we could see the bits we couldn't get to in the m/h, second trip out was to Plymouth. Bought some Kevlar lined jeans from J&S and then rode down to the harbour area, fish & chips op' Edinburgh Wool Mill shop... lovely!
> 
> Good luck, enjoy England; there's loads to see!!



You mean you were on a BIKE and DIDN'T go to Cap'n Jaspers on the Barbican !! 
Best butty in GUZ
[Plymouth]
Regards from Okehampton, 21 Windows 

MMM  21 Windows  is that not a VW Combi Van safari


----------



## 21windows (Oct 12, 2009)

Proff said:


> MMM  21 Windows  is that not a VW Combi Van safari



Hi 
Yes the 21 Windows is an old VW Samba that we once owned.
I've had many may VW bays and splitties over the years.

The plan now though is to get a much bigger motor home and travel the world.

Thanks for all the great replies.

I will keep you all up to date with the plans.

Graham


----------



## 21windows (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi
I've just posted some pics of our RV that we have just bought. 

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...ome/7738-our-new-1989-john-deere-allegro.html


----------



## Baybabe75 (Apr 5, 2010)

O.M.G. - that IS my dream ..... I'd love a splitty but for now we'll have to make do with our bay.  Himself is currently building me a beetle but don't get me started on veedubs!

My plan was, when the children had left home, to rent out/sell my house (which I hate), buy a camper and follow the sun.  I'd just got the plan rolling when I met himself.  He's got a little'un so we're still here.  Oh well, maybe one day ....... but at least we already have the camper!

Elaine


----------



## Baybabe75 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooooh, a real bed! Luxury!

That's a nice looking beastie, bet you're getting excited now. When are you planning on going?  I would've done it years ago if my life hadn't moved in a totally different direction.

Elaine


----------



## nowadays (Apr 6, 2010)

21windows said:


> Next year we are planning on selling everything (the house, the cars, the furniture etc), pay off all our loans and debts, but a big motor home and tour the world.



We share a common dream and also come from Plymouth- here's wishing you all the best in achieving the possible. Sounds by the work you do you truly deserve it


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 6, 2010)

remember 'tomorrow isn't promised!'


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Apr 6, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> remember 'tomorrow isn't promised!'



True, but nothing wrong with a nice dream. Don't tell me you don't have a dream!!!   

Good luck to all who sell up and live that dream, I wish you all good luck.


----------

